# It's New Years Day, you're sober and it's 4am... where to go?



## Duggie (Nov 30, 2009)

This very question came to me last night, due to various commitments, i found myself, having welcomed the new year, wide awake at 4am, sober and with my camera...

I went to a deserted multi-storey car park... enjoy the results.





































And one in colour... i like B&W too much!!










Comments welcome guys!

- Duggie.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

Check your focus points!

The last one is definitely blurred, too; use dark corners and a flash or torch if you have one to light up darker bits. 

Nice try, maybe also take the 50 along next time and work with the reflection of ribbed concrete in paint.
Use the floor as a different perspective; maybe if you'd have shifted another meter to the right and down to waist height, 3 would be pretty good, especially as HDR with sidelights on.

Bret


----------



## Duggie (Nov 30, 2009)

I got the camera for Christmas and am still getting used to it, had to be quick with the piccys too because the local yobs were around at that time, no excuses though... i shall review my focus points more thoroughly next time!

Cheers,
- Duggie.


----------



## butcher (Sep 3, 2010)

It looks like most of the soft focus is down to low light and a low shutter speed?

Best to get the tripod out for these sorts of lighting conditions, if you haven't done so. You can pick up a cheap one for a tenner.

A good effort though. And a nice motor - you need to mess up the paintwork a bit more


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Can I ask why you have a number plate and spots on a roof rack?

Kinda makes the car look a bit dorky.

Nice effort at the photos...as someone else has said deffo get a tripod and play about with your focus points.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm liking the b&w white effect - nice photos!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

nick_mcuk said:


> Can I ask why you have a number plate and spots on a roof rack?
> 
> Kinda makes the car look a bit dorky.
> 
> Nice effort at the photos...as someone else has said deffo get a tripod and play about with your focus points.


scene car mate


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Auto Detox said:


> scene car mate


What's a scene car, am I missing something?


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Mirror Finish said:


> What's a scene car, am I missing something?


numberplate on roof rack, and a dead give away is the banded steels,stretch tyres,low n wide sticker on boot and the plaster cross on front bumber:thumb:

looks nice Duggie, best skoda ive seen in a long time


----------



## Duggie (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys, just so you know, this is a bit of a winter look for the fabia at the moment, very scene car. I certainly get a fair few looks and the lads at the Skoda garage that i work at think it is mental for a salesman's car! ha ha!

All started when some hit the bumper, hence the plaster then winter came around and it just progressed...

I usually run diamond cut audi TT comps and less clutter, but there is no way i am running polished wheels on salty roads...










Normal service shall be resumed in spring, along with a full 240BHP 1.8T swap out of an Octavia VRS... already fully poly bushed, VRS brakes, performance brake lines, VRS fARB, Jabbasport RARB, Forge upper strut brace, Weitec V1 coilovers and other stuff chassis wise that i can't remember... lol!

Cheers again!
- Duggie.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

very nice rims Duggie


----------



## Duggie (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks for the love!


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

i really wanted a set of those when i had my mk3 gti but didnt have the money at the time.
they look really good on the skoda


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Mirror Finish said:


> What's a scene car, am I missing something?


I still dont know what this means???

???? confused!


----------



## mtxfiesta (Nov 8, 2007)

nick_mcuk said:


> I still dont know what this means???
> 
> ???? confused!


its basicly a car that follows the trends of certain car scenes like this one of the vw car scene small wheels smooth bodywork and the like therefore its a scene car hope this helps


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

This is a scene car, meaning it follows the manufactures car scene basically, this one looks pretty good though mate, and sounds asthough you've got some good plans for it!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

mtxfiesta said:


> its basicly a car that follows the trends of certain car scenes like this one of the vw car scene small wheels smooth bodywork and the like therefore its a scene car hope this helps





ant_s said:


> This is a scene car, meaning it follows the manufactures car scene basically, this one looks pretty good though mate, and sounds asthough you've got some good plans for it!


Ahh I see.....modified sheep  (JOKE)

Not to my tastes but each to their own.

Still not understanding the spots and number plates on the roof rack though


----------



## Duggie (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks guys, I have owned the car for 4 years now, and has seen a few transformations but the 1.8T conversion will be good, going to take time though! Going to hopefully get it completely checked over too... new underseal, etc...

whatever happens, i'll keep you posted!

Cheers again,
Duggie.


----------

